# Browns Canyon log



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There's a log across most of the first drop of Canyon Doors. It's out of the water on river right and there might be a sneak for a small boat on river left. It was an easy bump over right of center in a hard boat yesterday at 600 CFS. Higher flow might float it down into Pinball.


----------

